# Buyer Beware!!



## Warriorwon (Sep 21, 2004)

I posting this so that other won't have to go through what I have with Big Nate's plowing and NCLS Enterprise.
Back on Dec 9 2004 I ordered a Meyers Snow Deflector Kit from NCLS Enterprise(Big Nate's Plowing) via Paypal for 65.83 total. the order went through Business Name "The Beach Nut Hut".Shortly after the order was placed Paypal informed me that the account was no longer able to do business. 30 days went buy and no Deflector kit arrived. I found Nate's Home # and Cell # and tried numerous times to get my deflector. I have talked to Nate's Mom, brother or sister, but never Nate. One time his brother or sister asked him "do you want to take this call or should I tell him your not here".Nate's cell phone message center has been full for over three months and I was unable to leave a message for Nate personally. Now the home # has an answering machine and I can not reach anyone personally. Nate has refused for months now to return my calls or refund my money. From the info that I received from Nate's Mommy is that the "Beach Nut Hut "is his sisters account and business that Nate was using it for his "NCLS account"
I have had to file a fraud charge to the Ohio State Police to try to retrieve my money.Sad thing to have to do for $65.00 but its the principle of it all. If your not going to be a responsible business person than don"t be in business.
I saw a post on the site where someone asked "where you been Nate" I think this Post might best answer that question.I suspect that I"m not the only person that Nate owes.
Any advise that anyone can give to help me retrieve this money please reply!Any one that talks to Nate Personally please try to get him to take responsibility for his action and clean up his act.
You have been warned about NCLS Enterprise!!!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

The problems with Big Nate have been brought up before, most likely you will notice this thread deleted like all the others, but maybe the brief life span of it most people will read...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I will make a mental note about him- what's the relationship between him and this site to keep getting posts about him deleted?
I would hate to think the masters of this site were affiliated with an alledged crooked business individual so please explain.

as soon as Paypal told you there was a problem you should have filed a grievence with them since that is how you paid. You have 30 days to file fraud complaints with Paypal from the date of transaction relating to any purchase made through their services.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

He's around....


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Try and talk to Paypal about it, they are a big company they should be able to get your money back and it helps paypal because it brings up to them that another person has taken advantage of Paypal and I bet paypal is suing him and the more counts against him the better and who knows you might get more than $65 back.

If that doesn't work I would spend the money to drive to where he is at and meet with him face to face, easy enough to find where someone lives.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, he may be around, however he is awful quiet. Being quiet is not normally his MO. He normally has an opinion about everything and anything, but not this winter so far. How many guys on this site have had problems with him so far this winter? A bunch that I have seen. It's a no brainer, don't do business with him!!!!!!!!!!! Now or in the future. If you do, it's at your own risk.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

you all should go visit him and let him try to explain his actions
then........


----------



## Warriorwon (Sep 21, 2004)

I had a feeling that I was not the only one who might have been having trouble out of big nate.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

There is another member here from the Rome NY area that also 
bought something from Nate and has NOT recieved it either........

I will let him remind everyone of his experience.....................geo


What sucks tho..With most credit card companies you only have 90
days to dispute a transaction or.....YOUR OUTTA LUCK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warriorwon (Sep 21, 2004)

I had a feeling that I was not the only one who might have been having trouble out of Big Nate.
As far as the paypal complaint, I had talked to Nate's mom a couple days before the deadline an she assured me that he was working at the moment and would get back to me. Never happened! I'm a reasonable guy I ordered the deflector during the season and I tried to give Nate the benefit of dought that he might be busy, so I tolerated his short comings far longer than I should have. I'm busy also so I didn't have time to chase him and play phone tag.
I did receive a call this afternoon from Nate's mom. She was livid to say the lest. I explained the situation for about the tenth time and for the tenth time she assured me that tomorrow Nate would take care of it. Only thing new that I heard today was if he does not he's out of there(oops) don't sound like mom wants the State Police knocking on her door.
If the price of gas wasn't $2.00 a gallon and I wasn't having such a great year I might have considered a trip to Ohio, its not that far from Central KY.
I'm just thankful for reverse lookup on the Internet to provide me with all the ammo I needed to make finding Nate and give the proper authorities the needed info.
Thanks guy for all the insight and help that has come my way today on this matter. It's just a matter of time till this is over. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Warriorwon said:


> I had a feeling that I was not the only one who might have been having trouble out of Big Nate.
> As far as the paypal complaint, I had talked to Nate's mom a couple days before the deadline an she assured me that he was working at the moment and would get back to me. Never happened! I'm a reasonable guy I ordered the deflector during the season and I tried to give Nate the benefit of dought that he might be busy, so I tolerated his short comings far longer than I should have. I'm busy also so I didn't have time to chase him and play phone tag.
> I did receive a call this afternoon from Nate's mom. She was livid to say the lest. I explained the situation for about the tenth time and for the tenth time she assured me that tomorrow Nate would take care of it. Only thing new that I heard today was if he does not he's out of there(oops) don't sound like mom wants the State Police knocking on her door.
> If the price of gas wasn't $2.00 a gallon and I wasn't having such a great year I might have considered a trip to Ohio, its not that far from Central KY.
> ...


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Interesting*

Interesting to say the least. I'd like to hear what eventually happens. I saw one earlier this winter that was waiting for timbrens.

Jeff


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I remember that thread. The person(s) kept calling him out and wanting a response. Finally, he answered and said it would be taken care of. I wondered whatever happened to that? Did it get addressed? Is this the thread that was refered to as being deleted?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS..........Come to think of it and searching the site............

It is GONE...................


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

sonjaab said:


> GUYS..........Come to think of it and searching the site............
> 
> It is GONE...................


It is like I said... these threads always get deleted......


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Did you make payment to Pay Pal via credit card? If you did, you will not have any trouble getting your money back. Just call the credit card company and file a complaint. I've had to do this with a E-bay purchase via pay pal before and i had my credit card reimbursed in about 2 weeks. I gave this same advice to Merc1100(who also got stiffed by nate) and he got his money back. See credit card companies have investigators that handle this sort of problem all the time. once they determine that you were a victim of fraud, they will reimburse your money, then they will fight it out with nate or Pay Pal to get their money. People should always pay with credit cards, when doing business over the internet, cause you have so much protection with them against fraud.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SADLY..................Most credit card companies only give you
90 days to dispute any charges..............


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Very interesting, Warriorwon, that you got a call from his mom so quickly- guess someone is reading the board. How old is this 'kid' anyway, that his mom is taking care of his business shortcomings?

I have had issues similar to this in the past and fortunately I have contacts in many states that I have had do follow ups for me, including knocking on doors. WarriorWon: PM me and I will see if I have any friends in the area that can follow up at his business. Shady deals are bad business for the entire site- and they corrode our reputation as a whole being plowing professionals.

Incidentally, anyone who has been shafted in deals with him or anyone else: contact the Attorney General of that State and report the issue. The State will investigate to ensure he is a Legitimate business, not just a boy playing business owner. There are serious repercussions when someone purports to be in one business and has no licensing for such....


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ALSO................

Using the US Mail and sending or recieving stuff over state lines 
becomes a FEDERAL crime !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

sonjaab said:


> SADLY..................Most credit card companies only give you
> 90 days to dispute any charges..............


Your right.

The thing I don't understand is why does Nate take money for something, if he doesn't have the product to ship. You don't bill someones credit card until the product gets shipped out to the customer. He stated many times that the hold up on the Timbrens was due to his supplier not getting them to him. But yet he continues to charge he customers in advance.  No way would i have let this go that long. I would have called the Ohio States Attorney's office.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

sonjaab said:


> ALSO................
> 
> Using the US Mail and sending or recieving stuff over state lines
> becomes a FEDERAL crime !!!!!!!!!!


Very True indeed.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab said:


> ALSO................
> 
> Using the US Mail and sending or recieving stuff over state lines
> becomes a FEDERAL crime !!!!!!!!!!


Geo You are right about that but Nate's send's them UPS not USPS. I got one set I ordered from him but they were for a old chevy not the new body style. I also can't seem to get ahold of him so I called my Credit Card Co and had them stop the payment. I do not know the outcome yet but hopefully I will get my money back. I will not send Nate this set back till I get my money returned to me.

Good Luck Everyone Mike


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

if you have had a problem with me and my service send me a PM, it will get answered, I am working with verry limited income right now because I have been off work sence the first week of jan. from a pretty bad accident but I am trying to make things right for people that never received their items

please include the paypal transaction ID # date of purchase and/or ebay item number

I am sorry if I have caused anyone a inconvenience and I WILL make things right

~Nate

and I wouldnt advise just showing up at my door

oh and Rick, thanks for answering the phone the 4 times I called this evening


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

Haven't ordered anything, and don't plan to. I would think however that the thread should stay up here, maybe even stickied, so people know not to order from you. No offense, I hope you are alright after the accident, but if you are still taking money and cannot provide the service in a timely manner, then you should stop taking funds, period. I don't care what you are doing with the money in the meantime (paying med bills, monthly bills, food, whatever). I think that the mods should not remove this thread, because as others have eluded, it could be called aiding and abedding, accessory, whatever. This way people would be warned in advance instead of giving you the option to take money. People here know something is going on, and to let it keep going and doing nothing has gotta have some ramifications.

Other people have limited incomes, too. It doesn't grow on trees!

Jeff

If it were me I would save these webpages for evidence too.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Mike.......Your right..............

Use of the internet to defraud is another federal crime..............


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I have to tell you guys Ive done business with Nate without a hitch. Hell he even got in his truck and brought my stuff out to me.....Rob


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

for 65 bucks id kick your door in and have me a new tv.


----------



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

I have no dog in this fight, but as a person that sells quite a few things at a Duck hunting site I'll say this, if you can find the means to get money out of a paypal account, and cash checks that were sent, then you at least were not hurt enough that you could not make a phone call or email to assure people that you had not forgot them, instead of letting your Mommy take all the heat. It gives us all a bad rep.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

BIGNATE, YOU LOST EVERYONE`S TRUST !  :realmad: :angry:


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

*buyer beware*

thats why i buy from www.j-thomas.com or jc witney


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

raptorman03 said:


> for 65 bucks id kick your door in and have me a new tv.


and I can guarantee that you will be on the receiving end of a mossburg 500

and you guys saying I shouldnt have been taking the money after I I was unable to complete any business transactions are just speculating. I have not sold a damn thing after Jan. 13th because I fell off of my roof and down 11' onto a pile of firewood and ****** my back up royally

the money never even made it out of the paypal accounts, Mike got his $270 back, the CC took it from my paypal ac**** yesterday

and if Rick would call me back I would get a check out to him

*Watch your language, you know the F word is not allowed.*Jodi


----------



## 1MajorTom (Mar 16, 2000)

And another thing Nate,
You report these posts and want them pulled. I assume you are allowed to sell here. Well if that's the case, then members here deserve to have a chance to hear both sides of the story. If a sponsor on Lawnsite is getting bad reviews, then they will respond to the thread and *SOLVE* the problem. They don't ask for the thread to be removed, they just make sure they take care of the members that have been kind enough to purchase off of them. We _rarely_ see a lawnsite sponsor have a problem with a member. And if we do, the sponsor takes care of it.

What exactly is the problem here, and why do I always see threads complaining about you?


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> and I can guarantee that you will be on the receiving end of a mossburg 500
> 
> and you guys saying I shouldnt have been taking the money after I I was unable to complete any business transactions are just speculating. I have not sold a damn thing after Jan. 13th because I fell off of my roof and down 11' onto a pile of firewood and ****** my back up royally
> 
> ...


Nate id watch who you play with some of us are just not right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but then i wouldent be saying much if i still lived with my mommy lol


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well I am done trying to explain my side, too many ******** like raptorman03 who have to speculate and be a smartass

f you have had a problem pm me

I am done with this thread


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

For those of you who frequent lawnsite.com, you are familiar with Jodi. For those who never make it over that way, pretty cool, isn't she???

Now, as far as some of the speculation that this site "protects" or "coddles", etc... Nate is a dealer, not a sponsor. Considerable difference. If there is a problem with a sponsor, and it is legit, the sponsor usually swoops in and solves the problem beofre it gets to this point. Otherwise, it usually ends up being some jerk claiming things that are unfounded, untrue, and unnecessary.

Yes, there was a thread about nate before...and yes, the members can no longer see it.....(wasn't "DELETED" sonjaab or Frozen001)...and it was removed from plain site because Nate claimed the problem was solved...which I ended up finding out was the truth. Why would I let anyone just sit thereand get erbally abused like that when the complaint was handled in the first place?

So let me sum a few things up....

1. Nate, no we will not remove thread if the complaint is legitimate.

2. Warriorwon - you have no idea what you are talking about in that regard (sponsors), Nate is a "dealer" not a "sponsor"...therefore, your post was edited

3. I don't give a (you know what) what problem may be on this site...EVER.....but there will never be threats of violence. Unwelcome visits, shotguns, etc....NO WAY


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sean and Jodi,

Thank you for your responses.... I have to beef with Nate, just hate to see people having problems and was pointing out what I had seen previously. 

Nate:

Sorry to hear about you fall, and hope things are improving.......

Lets keep things professional and not bash each other...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*Speaking Of Deadbeat Stiffs--------------*

Hey Shawn........What happened with the t-shirts ?

I see the threads for them disapeared also.............
Or were they "REMOVED FROM PLAIN SITE" also ?????????

Hey GUYS..........Did you ever recieve them or get your money back?
Prob. not huh?

NATE.......A STIFF is a STIFF..........PAY UP !!!!!!!!!!  
Sell that mossberg and PAY !


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

sonjaab said:


> ALSO................
> 
> Using the US Mail and sending or recieving stuff over state lines
> becomes a FEDERAL crime !!!!!!!!!!


To this date the US mail has not been used but the internet was and that is now known as "Wire fraud" and should be reported to the US aturney General's office anlong with the state the seller is from. Also most Credit Card co's have changed there policy on the admount of time for internet purchaces to 180 days. Federal law states he must offer a refund if the item is not shiped within 30 days.


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

sonjaab said:


> Hey Shawn........What happened with the t-shirts ?
> 
> I see the threads for them disapeared also.............
> Or were they "REMOVED FROM PLAIN SITE" also ?????????
> ...


Hey S-O-N-J-A-A-B, if you recall from the posts made you were the volunteer who was going to "make it happen" (for a price of course). You were the one who had the shirts made last year and all you had to do was "put a call into your man".

So I posted, and waited...and waited....and waited....then you PM telling me you were in and out of the hospital and didn't have the time to handle it and you give me a phone number to call "your guy"....all the while, several members of this site who are also in the shirt business had to be turned down because "sonjaab got first rights".....

Funny thing is when I told you there would not be any profit from the making of the shirts (cost plus money donated by the site to a cause or given back to membership) that is when you were busy with hospital visits and you suddenly lost interest.... Hmmmm

So I went to a LawnSite sponsor (GetYourShirts.com) got his prices and posted them. But I made it clear to members that since no profit was going to be made I needed people to pre-order so I could order EXACTLY what they wanted. I did not want to place a large order and then suddenly interest was lost.

Sure enough....many, many posts of people saying they wanted this and that. But orders....? Three people called in with credit card information and one person sent a check for $29. The person who sent the check was refunded his money and the three people who called in with their credit cards never had their cards run.

Sooooo, once again S-O-N-J-A-A-B, you have no clue what you are talking about and have just made me waste 10 minutes explaining to people that it was actually you who made the simple process of ordering shirts and sweatshirts such a big, long, drawn-out (and might I add unsuccessful) ordeal.

Still want to know why the thread was "REMOVED FROM PLAIN SITE"?

If Nate or others are not living up to their obligations and it has been brought to the fore-front of this site for caveat emptor purposes, then so be it. I am under the assumption that Nate is going to fix this little mess.

But for you to insinuate that I am a "stiff".....not gonna happen. If you want to continue posting on this site you better be a little bit more cautious about the accusations you throw around.

BTW, it is "S-E-A-N" not "S-H-A-W-N"


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to thank the admins for sticking up for the "little guy", in this case the customers. Also trying to be fair to Nate (another member).

Secondly, I am not looking to start trouble, but if the Credit Card co. took his money back out of the Paypal account, then nobody tried to clear anything up, except the credit card co. and customer. I am not saying Nate wouldn't have, but if the money was there all along, then why wasn't it refunded earlier? Also, why does Nate need to talk to Rick to get his check out? He should have his address because of the need to ship the product?! 

I'm sorry for pointing out the obvious. Maybe he has already sent check, I don't know, but felt the need to point that out.

Jeff


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SEAN...................As i TOLD YOU on the phone. Trying to sell
10 different kinds of shirts would be SUICIDE................

As I TOLD you........Sell ONE kind of shirt..........Not 10.

The last bunch of shirts I had made up were of ONE kind !
I GAVE AWAY more than I sold as you were told.............

I MADE ZERO profit !!!!!!!!!! As I posted...................

Now as a BUSINESS man...I FRONTED $300 bucks cash to have them made
and they were delivered AS PROMISED.....ON TIME !!!! 
Either in person or by mail....And I sent them WITHOUT PAYMENT UP FRONT !

SO much for YOUR plan as to what to do with a PROFIT.....IF ANY !

I gave you the address and phone of the tshirt guy. YOU wanted to make
the $$$$ so it was up to YOU to contact THEM......NOT ME !
It was explained FULLY to you by phone....................

Pull up that HIDDEN THREAD so the members can see for themselves....\


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

sonjaab said:


> SEAN...................As i TOLD YOU on the phone. Trying to sell
> 10 different kinds of shirts would be SUICIDE................
> 
> As I TOLD you........Sell ONE kind of shirt..........Not 10.
> ...


First....you and I never spoke on the phone - guaranteed.

Second....the members made it clear they did not merely want shirts - in fact most requested hoodies, long-sleeve shirts, etc...

Third....the small batch of shirts you made up LAST YEAR has nothing to do with the thread started THIS YEAR

Fourth.....NO MONEY WAS TO BE MADE ON THE SHIRTS....when I pm'd this to you after about the third or fourth time of asking when and if you were going to do the shirts, it was then you gave me an arbitrary phone number and said "call this guy"...WHY WOULD I CALL "YOUR GUY" IN SYRACUSE I BELIEVE IT WAS?...and as stated previously, this was after I had turned down a few members RIGHT HERE AT PLOWSITE who volunteered to make it happen since you were obviously dragging tail....Believe me, I could have just gone my own way, got the clothing made, thrown up prices and went from there...you were the one who jumped in from the start claiming you could make it happen.

I will state this one last time, for sake of your embarassment...the thread is gone for a reason, but if you want it back on the board, our PM's will be posted as well in chronological order to further show you had no interest in following through after you said you would....and after it was made clear that everything was to be done at cost - NO PROFIT.

Sonjaab, I suggest you drop this becasue you already look foolish trying to make it appear as if I "stiffed" people out of money and then whining for the original thread to be re-posted. Funny, since this thread started, no phone calls or emails from you.

Second....


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Man talk about a hijacked thead, you two really need to take this somewhere else....Rob


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

What is the title of this thread? Sonjaab insinuated I took people's money and did not deliver... It fits here just fine. Besides, I'm sure Nate appreciates the breather


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Sean man whats going on with the people on the site? Sounds like the people on now just wana b*&^ sorry to hear about nate everyone has some down time and the fellow members are just worried about themselves. If a few bucks are what people are yelling about they need to add some cushion in the account or have some other backup plan so hope the site calms down for the summer and we pros can just help each other :waving: P.S. Thanks for the site.....


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Nate- hope you'll be ok, just make good on your debts. My father's business, years ago, got stiffed by a doctor in TX- through some friends the good doctor was put out of business. He lost everything he owned including his Wife's Porsche- legally, mind you, because of his debt to the company. 

Noone faults someone who has problems or gets injured through no fault of their own- but when you can't or won't explain your situation to those whom you owe products/services/money patience wears thin. 
I have no personal stake in any of it, and probabily won't do business with any small vendor simply because a big vender usually takes better care of me in all aspects, but I hate to see anyone getting screwed. 
Make good and get better. Good friend of mine fell off a roof, he was a roofer-big name in the area too- accident ended his business. He's now 3 inches shorter and in constant pain. Sounds bad, but the doctor's told him he'd never walk again, which pissed him off enough that he did make a recovery, unless you knew him before or know him well know you'd never know about it.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

fernalddude said:


> Sean man whats going on with the people on the site? Sounds like the people on now just wana b*&^ sorry to hear about nate everyone has some down time and the fellow members are just worried about themselves. If a few bucks are what people are yelling about they need to add some cushion in the account or have some other backup plan so hope the site calms down for the summer and we pros can just help each other :waving: P.S. Thanks for the site.....


I don't think there is anything _wrong_ with the people on the site. Unfortunately, when you have members here who are also allowed to be "dealers" and members start doing business with them, this sort of thing is bound to happen. I'll be the first to say I'm sick of the negative posts as much as you are, but I also think it's necessary for everyone to know what's going on here; good or bad. There can be no doubt Nate has made some poor business decisions, and any member who did not get what they paid for certainly has a legitimate issue with that. It's also obvious that now both Sean and Jodi are aware of it and they are not going to delete the thread to protect Nate, so all we can do is wait it out.

Hopefully, everyone will either get their money or the product they ordered. However, no matter what happens, Nate has pretty much shredded what was a pretty good reputation around here. That, in the long run, will be the worst of it for him because of all the things a man has, in my opinion the most valuable is his word. That's something that nobody is supposed to ever be able to take away. When you "give" it away.........well I think it's a dirty shame and I wish all this had never happened. Bad luck can hit any of us at any time, but a man still has to carry on with his responsibilities and overcome the odds. This is what separates the men from the boys and defines success or failure in not just business, but in adult life itself. I got my order from Nate eventually. I hope the rest of you do to.

The last thing I want to say is what I REALLY think is wrong here, and that is that this thread has been up all of a day now and is pushing 4 pages. A few days back, The Boss posted a great thread offering a quick thanks to Mick, perhaps this site's most veteran and helpful member, and you know how many replies it has had???? *3* Just 3!!! That, my friends, is PI$$ POOR. Everyone loves to jump in on a bashing session but nobody seems to have the time to type a few lines to recognize the many excellent contributions of the one member who in my opinion represents the good in all of us --- as both snow plowing contractors and as men.

So, here's a link. Why don't a few of you put your poison pens aside for a while and take a few minutes to say something positive about someone who has earned it? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24411


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

1MajorTom said:


> And another thing Nate,
> You report these posts and want them pulled. I assume you are allowed to sell here. Well if that's the case, then members here deserve to have a chance to hear both sides of the story. If a sponsor on Lawnsite is getting bad reviews, then they will respond to the thread and *SOLVE* the problem. They don't ask for the thread to be removed, they just make sure they take care of the members that have been kind enough to purchase off of them. We _rarely_ see a lawnsite sponsor have a problem with a member. And if we do, the sponsor takes care of it.
> 
> What exactly is the problem here, and why do I always see threads complaining about you?


Good Post! I agree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21098&highlight=big+nate

Is this the thread that is not in plain sight?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Sean Adams said:


> Hey S-O-N-J-A-A-B, if you recall from the posts made you were the volunteer who was going to "make it happen" (for a price of course). You were the one who had the shirts made last year and all you had to do was "put a call into your man".
> 
> So I posted, and waited...and waited....and waited....then you PM telling me you were in and out of the hospital and didn't have the time to handle it and you give me a phone number to call "your guy"....all the while, several members of this site who are also in the shirt business had to be turned down because "sonjaab got first rights".....
> 
> ...


Well I can vouch for Sean. Apparently I was one of the 3 that called in and left my credit card # for a sweatshirt. My card never got billed and I hope and can safely assume my information has been thrown away. Sean also PM'd me and told me what was going on and that it didn't look as though we'd be ordering anything due to lack of interest. He even went as far as offering me another item free for my troubles but I told him that wasn't neccessary. So as far as anyone thinking Sean was "stiffing" us or anyone else for that matter...nope.

Buck


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, basically, none of this would have happened if Big Nate would have responded to any of the past posts. Yes anything could happen to any one of us. My wife got sick last year, and I lost probably 8-10 thousand dollars because of it. I stayed home and took care of her, stayed at the hospital the whole time she was there. I however, called my customers and made them aware of the problem, and guess what? I didn't lose the first one of them. THat is all that BIg Nate had to do at the onset. Make a few phone calls and it would have been taken care of. I don't have a horse in this race either, however, I think that BIg Nate handled it wrong from the get go. HOwever, he has always been kind of obstinate in my opinion. Not a good attitude to have for someone trying to sell himself or a product. I hate to mention names, however how about Bolts, he is hawking a product, however, he is never all about himself or quick to offer an opinionated answer. A true businessman. I am sorry if Big Nate has had problems, I truly am, however, he never handled it right from the start. I wouldn't buy a plastic cable tie from him, only because of his history, and his normal attitude. I would like to see some of the people who have said this past winter that Big Nate has screwed them to respond, have they received their money back or their product? If they have, they need to respond. This saga could go on forever. Big Nate has resonded as of late, however, he has had his typical attitude and not really apoligized in any way that has seemed to be positive to me. This is only my opinion, and you know what that is worth. Those that have bad mouthed his mother, need to know the whole problem. Some have questioned his age, he may be 40, and his mother has helped him out. Wouldn't your mother help you out if you had a problem? I would certainly hope so. This is between Big Nate and whoever, not whoever and his mother.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

gt racer50

Thanks for the little plug. This thread should serve to show us how one happy customer will tell five other people and how one un-happy customer will tell a hundred other would be customers about his/her experience in dealing with you. Your future is not just determined by getting a customer but how you treat that customer after you get him/her. The product sells itself if you first sell yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

That is exactly what I have been telling my son, who is in this business with me. Any Monkey can mow grass or plow snow. What this is all about is selling yourself and only yourself!!!!!! One of the first things about selling yourself is keeping your word as a man, and being honest above all. A long time ago, before I was drafted in 67, I worked for Lazarus, a dept store, their big thing was, the customer is always right. That still stands, to a point. However, if you do things right to begin with, you will never have to make the decision that the customer is always right. Now, you will always have your ***hole cutomers, and you can site them a mile off in the beginning. If you decide to deal with them at the onset, shame on you. I have never had to eat anything about the customer being right. That comes from honesty, integrity, and keeping your word, and having a good product to begin with. One of the other things, is communicating with people. If you have a problem, let them know. No excuse for not communicating in this day and age, not with cell phones etc. I have always been fortunate, I worked for the plone company for 28 years, we had phones in our trucks since the early 70's, all it takes is a phone call, that will soothe an;ything.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Mail order*

Well plowmen, whatever side of this discussion you are on, here is my philosphy for my fleet:

"I don't buy anything through the mail that the mailman can't fix."

There are plenty of stores and wholesale supply houses with real buildings, real phone numbers in a real phone book, and real employees who regularly answer the phone calls. And some of these folks are customers of some plowman somewhere in my town. I don't have anything against the mailman, it is just that their union won't let them install, fix or re-build anything on my trucks. And I haven't seen one of 'em yet carry a shovel on their route, so that is no good either.

My fleet is too important to trust to the mail system. I want to go face to face with a real live person when I need to match up a part. High tech, forget it , give me high touch anytime.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, that comment about bad customers speaking up more than satisfied ones got me, so I'll chime in here. I had my e60 pump rebuilt by Nate. I was in a jam and he came through in a very timely manner for me with a quality job. Nate, get well, take care of these folks, and start rebuilding when you can. Just because people are angry with you, doesn't make them wrong. There are good lessons to be learned in all of this. Good luck to you!


----------



## bingermann (Feb 2, 2004)

*CC Companies give you 120 days.*

I own another business that accepts credit cards and consumers have 120 days to dispute charges on their bill. No questions asked they will automatically pull that money from his merchant account and credit your account. If you let it go longer than 4 months then he may have the upper hand.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

the buyer has been refunded


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Big Nate
I got my letter from my Credit Card Co today. They said in that letter that the you DID NOT fight the charge back to my account. Thank You for not fighting it. I will send you back the set of Timbrens that were for a old Chevy Truck not the new body style on Monday. Hope that you heal up and get back on your feet.

Regards Mike


----------



## Warriorwon (Sep 21, 2004)

What a S*** Storm and I'm not talking snow now!
Let a working man get away from his computer for a couple of days and it takes him 30 minutes of reading to catch up. (I usually just check the site for a break for paperwork unless I have a real need that has to be answered. Which you guys have done more often than you know)

First: SEAN
Thanks for clarifying the difference between Sponsor and Dealer. It was not my intent to shed a negative spotlight on those that were not responsible.

Second: I would have NEVER posted such a complaint if it were not so! This is (was) an open-ended transaction that has been going on since Dec. 9th, 2004.

Last: Its over! I have just received my refund via Paypal.
I told Nate (by email we never have spoken to each other) that I would come back to the site and tell everyone that has read this that he has made good and ended this transaction. 
To all that have read and posted on this tread let it be known that it was not until I read it here that Nate had fallen on bad times (No pun intened) If I had known the situation I could have found a lot more compassion for this situation. Having said that It was good to see both sides of the story. I sure that Nate has had his better moments as others have stated, helping out above and beyond. I hope now that this is over that he can rebuild everyones trust and become a sucessful business man. We all have had our monents of bad judgment, if not than you can expect it to come.
I have gained valuable knowledge from this site. I hope now that things can get back to normal.
It was never my intention to initiate a bi**h and moan thread. I was doing what I thought was the responsible thing to do given my situation that was generated from someone on this site.

I must admit it has been interesting reading and I have learned even more than I thought I would, or even wanted to.

And if anyone feels the need to use my first name instead of my screen name anymore it’s RIK

Thanks
Warriorwon

Fool me once, shame on you!
Fool me twice, shame on me!


----------



## skargo (Oct 9, 2005)

Big Nate's Plowing;211816 said:


> if you have had a problem with me and my service send me a PM, it will get answered, I am working with verry limited income right now because I have been off work sence the first week of jan. from a pretty bad accident but I am trying to make things right for people that never received their items
> 
> please include the paypal transaction ID # date of purchase and/or ebay item number
> 
> ...


BigNate is still a ripoff. 
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=336241


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wasn't about to read through 14 pages, but is BigNate and the original seller in that thread the same person?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Seems that one of these days he may piss off the wrong person........

The internet is full of wackjobs


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

And Im still waiting for my money, what a looser....Rob


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nate's turning into another Macomb. Making a heck of reputation for himself all over the Net. 

I was thinking about jumping into that discussion and asking how a guy that plows gets snowed in? 

Anybody wanna bet the original seller is Nate and that is how he got the check and the dash pad 'back'?


----------

